# School me on golfing sunglasses



## McToot the Bandit (May 15, 2020)

After the interminable rain and gloom of Sept to Feb, the sun hasn't stopped bloody shining and now the courses are mostly open I'm going to get as much golf action as I can. Hitherto I've just been using my cheap and cheerful 'polarised' (I'm not 100% sure of this given that they weren't  expensive) sunnies but they aren't great on the course - especially when hitting into a low sun. 

What's the deal with golfing glasses - are they really any different to normal ones? Is it worth forking out for some and if so what do you ladies and germs use? Any thoughts gratefully received.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 15, 2020)

Buy some Oakley glasses, ideally Half Jackets so you can change the lenses. I think the golf lenses are called Prism or similar. The quality thing about these is that they filter the light, they clean it. You can start in bright sunshine, finish in overcast weather and you wont have noticed the change until you take your glasses off.

Nothing can help with a low sun mind, that is just one of those things. You'd need a welders mask to solve that 😁.

I have Half Jacket 2.0 XL by the way 👍


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 15, 2020)

A pair of polarised ones will do you. pair of ray ban wayfarers. On trend and good for everything.


----------



## chrisd (May 15, 2020)

Another vote for Oakley!


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2020)

Oakley here too, they have some golf specific lenses which work really well

Plenty of frame choices too, not just the half jackets that have interchangeable lenses


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 15, 2020)

fundy said:



			Oaqkley here too, they have some golf specific lenses which work really well

Plenty of frame choices too, not just the half jackets that have interchangeable lenses
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise that. Thanks for pointing out.

In a world that is full of sarcasm, that wasn't part of it. I really didn't know. Most of their frames look enclosed and so I would not have thought the lenses would be changeable. I'll look more closely now 👍


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Didn't realise that. Thanks for pointing out.

In a world that is full of sarcasm, that wasn't part of it. I really didn't know. Most of their frames look enclosed and so I would not have thought the lenses would be changeable. I'll look more closely now 👍
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure the others one I have are Radar Path and Radar Pitch, again they are not full frames hence why easy to switch lenses


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 15, 2020)

If you buy cheap sunglasses they may not pick up the slopes on the greens as well as something like Oakley.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 15, 2020)

And some are currently 20% off;

https://www.oakley.com/en-gb/category/men/sunglasses/sport-performance


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			If you buy cheap sunglasses they may not pick up the slopes on the greens as well as something like Oakley.
		
Click to expand...

Not many glasses pick up slopes .I find sunglasses flatten everything out on the greens especially.
So I take mine off to read putts.
Oakley prisim golf lenses are what you need they are the best on the market.
Nike do some very nice ones as well.
Just watch they are not to dark , think Oakley do two shades of prism lens.
Not cheap but you get what you pay for, and you only get one pair of eyes.!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 16, 2020)

Those using them, what lenses do you recommend?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Those using them, what lenses do you recommend?
		
Click to expand...

For golf you need the Prizm / Prism lenses. They are brilliant in all light. If you get standard Oakley sunglasses lenses then they will be too dark.

I use the Prism lenses for golf. When I go on holiday abroad, if Mediterranean or Adriatic areas so very bright sun, I change them for a darker lens, one of their standard dark lenses that they would put in regular sunglasses. It takes about 20 seconds to change each lens, if you have open frames, so it is not a problem. 

If you go on the Oakley website, look under replacement lenses, it tells you how much light each lens let's through, what type of light it is suitable for. The Prism let's about 30% through from memory, the regular, dark lenses let about 16-17% through. They have different ones for different pastimes, cycling, sea fishing etc. Some of this may be marketing but the golf ones genuinely are different and excellent. 

For my 1 week away per year I bought my replacement lens from a company called Revant, us company who sell via Amazon. They pass all the correct specs and are much cheaper. If my prism lenses broke I would pay the money for the Oakley lenses but for my one week in the sun the Revant ones do the job I need them to.


----------



## robbeh32 (May 16, 2020)

Can you get these lenses with prescription?


----------



## McToot the Bandit (May 16, 2020)

Thanks a lot for all the replies chaps - really useful (esp the 20% off). 

As it turns out it's going to be light cloud for my round today and light winds - just the way I like it...


----------



## fundy (May 16, 2020)

robbeh32 said:



			Can you get these lenses with prescription?
		
Click to expand...


you can, but it starts to get pretty pricey, on my list to find an optician who does this and look into it further

pretty sure it was Patrick who had a pair when we discussed it last year but he didnt really use them for golf


----------



## fundy (May 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Which Oakleys for a fat head please? 😳
		
Click to expand...

Personally found the need to try them on until I found ones that are comfy they all seemed to "fit" slightly differently to me

I have the Radar ones (and a fat head) and they work fine for me


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Which Oakleys for a fat head please? 😳
		
Click to expand...

Make sure they are not Asian fit they are smaller.
The standard are pretty generous.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Which Oakleys for a fat head please? 😳
		
Click to expand...

I have a head that is too big for one size fits all caps, clearly not true is it Under Armour? 😡. I have the Half Jacket 2.0 XL and they are fine. The sports glasses tend to have a bit of flex in them that allows for a larger head.

My son was given a pair of standard style raybans off his daft aunt for his 18th. I couldn't tell you if they are any good as to put them on I would end up snapping an arm. Way too tight and small for me.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have a head that is too big for one size fits all caps, clearly not true is it Under Armour? 😡. I have the Half Jacket 2.0 XL and they are fine. The sports glasses tend to have a bit of flex in them that allows for a larger head.

My son was given a pair of standard style raybans off his daft aunt for his 18th. I couldn't tell you if they are any good as to put them on I would end up snapping an arm. Way too tight and small for me.
		
Click to expand...

The frame size is on the left arm of Oakley mine are 133 in mm.
This is the width of the frame at your eye centre height and the length of the arms.
So measure your glasses see if they are similar.
But as Lord T says they are very flexible.


----------



## North Mimms (May 16, 2020)

This is a  brilliant thread.
I love that so many people on here admit to having a fat head!


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 16, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			This is a  brilliant thread.
I love that so many people on here admit to having a fat head!
		
Click to expand...

We need fat heads to get our brains in , apparently


----------



## North Mimms (May 16, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			We need fat heads to get our brains in , apparently 

Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (May 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have a head that is too big for one size fits all caps, clearly not true is it Under Armour? 😡. I have the Half Jacket 2.0 XL and they are fine. The sports glasses tend to have a bit of flex in them that allows for a larger head.

My son was given a pair of standard style raybans off his daft aunt for his 18th. I couldn't tell you if they are any good as to put them on I would end up snapping an arm. Way too tight and small for me.
		
Click to expand...


Under Armour caps have to be L/Xl


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Buy some Oakley glasses, ideally Half Jackets so you can change the lenses. I think the golf lenses are called Prism or similar. The quality thing about these is that they filter the light, they clean it. You can start in bright sunshine, finish in overcast weather and you wont have noticed the change until you take your glasses off.

Nothing can help with a low sun mind, that is just one of those things. You'd need a welders mask to solve that 😁.

I have Half Jacket 2.0 XL by the way 👍
		
Click to expand...


Based on this, I have ordered the same.  Do you do refunds if I'm not satisfied?


----------



## Neilds (May 16, 2020)

I have ordered some customised Flak 2.0 , white arms with orange ear socks and prism ruby polarised lenses. For those of you in the military you can get 20% off through Defence Discount Services - not on sale items though


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Based on this, I have ordered the same.  Do you do refunds if I'm not satisfied?  

Click to expand...

I'll give you a golf depot voucher. Is that okay? 😂😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			Under Armour caps have to be L/Xl 

Click to expand...

Still a fail, sad to say 😳


----------



## fundy (May 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Still a fail, sad to say 😳
		
Click to expand...

maybe my heads not that fat then  sorry LT


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			maybe my heads not that fat then  sorry LT 

Click to expand...

The thing is, honestly, I don't have a Richard Osman head or similar. It must just be the circumference. The shame is I really like the UA caps but I can only get a cap that is adjustable so that rules them out. 1st world problem though 😁


----------



## Robster59 (May 16, 2020)

I use Tifosi sunglasses for golf. I came across them at a PGA store in the States. Not as expensive as Oakley but still very good.


----------



## North Mimms (May 16, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I use Tifosi sunglasses for golf. I came across them at a PGA store in the States. Not as expensive as Oakley but still very good.
		
Click to expand...

I had some tifosi glasses, also bought in the States.
Loved them.
Left them in locker room of some random club.
Gutted


----------



## Robster59 (May 17, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			This is a  brilliant thread.
I love that so many people on here admit to having a fat head!
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a fat head.  It's just a lot of other people have small ones.


----------



## hovis (May 18, 2020)

I have 28 pairs of Oakley sunglasses (for collection and investment). I only wear 3 pairs.  What I can say is don't buy into this prizm rubbish.  My skiing goggles are prizm and they are no different from polarised lenses. Maybe when the sun is really shining on uneaven snow I can detect a very small difference when I keep swapping between the two.
People that have prism glasses for golf and rate them are seeing things they "want to see" I guarantee they wouldn't tell if you swapped their lenses out for an equal quality set.
You don't need polarised lenses for golf.  Just try on a load until you find the ones that suit your head.  Oakley do very high quality frames (most of the time). But the lenses are utter garbage.  Most Oakley freaks buy Oakley glasses and instantly swap out their lenses for aftermarket good ones.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 18, 2020)

Oakley Targetline are a great pair of golf sunglasses. They have interchangeable lenses (as most Oakley ranges do), and look decent when wearing them off the course too.


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2020)

hovis said:



			I have 28 pairs of Oakley sunglasses (for collection and investment). I only wear 3 pairs.  What I can say is don't buy into this prizm rubbish.  My skiing goggles are prizm and they are no different from polarised lenses. Maybe when the sun is really shining on uneaven snow I can detect a very small difference when I keep swapping between the two.
People that have prism glasses for golf and rate them are seeing things they "want to see" I guarantee they wouldn't tell if you swapped their lenses out for an equal quality set.
You don't need polarised lenses for golf.  Just try on a load until you find the ones that suit your head.  Oakley do very high quality frames (most of the time). But the lenses are utter garbage.  Most Oakley freaks buy Oakley glasses and instantly swap out their lenses for aftermarket good ones.
		
Click to expand...


anywhere particular you would recommend for lenses Hovis? ideally prescription ones too


----------



## hovis (May 18, 2020)

fundy said:



			anywhere particular you would recommend for lenses Hovis? ideally prescription ones too
		
Click to expand...

Not sure on prescription mate but all the Oakley knutts use "linegear" for replacement lenses.  Revent optics are also good and much more friendly in the pocket

I've probably been a bit harsh on Oakley.  It's just that upto 2005 they made quality everything.  Then they produced utter tat in comparison to their old stuff.  They still charge a premium though!!!!! Everyone reading this that has owned Oakley glasses with iridium coating will know what I'm talking about


----------



## slowhand (May 18, 2020)

I have the Flak Draft glasses with both the regular and dark prizm golf lenses. Very comfy and nice & light on my smaller than normal head


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2020)

slowhand said:



			I have the Flak Draft glasses with both the regular and dark prizm golf lenses. Very comfy and nice & light on my smaller than normal head
		
Click to expand...

wrong thread, this is for those with fat heads only


----------



## jmcp (May 18, 2020)

I have bought 3 pairs of Oakley prescription glasses from Boots. 1 pair for driving with clear lenses, 1 pair with Transition lenses for playing golf and a pair with Polarised lenses, all 3 have been excellent, wouldn‘t hesitate to replace with the same again if they were lost or damaged.

Cheers, John


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 18, 2020)

Anyone else now getting a Oakley ad pop up on the main page now?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Anyone else now getting a Oakley ad pop up on the main page now? 

Click to expand...

Off the top of my head I couldn't tell you if it is on this site, it probably is if you are getting them as well, but I am conscious a good number are all over my tablet now. I made the mistake of checking clubhouse golf for the model i was thinking of and clearly the link was made and the elf bots got to work 😡

I should add, I'm getting 'targetted ads' rather than pop ups


----------



## slowhand (May 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Anyone else now getting a Oakley ad pop up on the main page now? 

Click to expand...

Hence why I use AdBlock in my browser


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll give you a golf depot voucher. Is that okay? 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

You don't need to send the voucher, they're good; thanks for the advice.


----------

